# Returning to Portugal/ Renewing residency card



## Melzinha (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I used to live in Portugal for 2 years and have been married to a Portuguese man for over 5 years. 3 years ago we moved to the US because it was hard to find good work in Portugal at the time. Now we both work remotely and are going to return to be closer to his mom. I have a residency card that is due to expire this November (good for 5 years). I am assuming that I can just stroll down to SEF with an appointment and get a new one yes? I do have lots of Portuguese friends and speak the language but I have doubts that they'd give me citizenship since I was gone for 3 years. I've been visiting there for over 6 years, have a bank account, NIF. Everything! We just had to leave because of work issues. What advice do you kind people have for me? 

Should I try to permanent or maybe after a year go for the EU citizenship? I just have no idea what they will approve me for since we had to leave. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Melzinha said:


> Hey everyone! I used to live in Portugal for 2 years and have been married to a Portuguese man for over 5 years. 3 years ago we moved to the US because it was hard to find good work in Portugal at the time. Now we both work remotely and are going to return to be closer to his mom. I have a residency card that is due to expire this November (good for 5 years). I am assuming that I can just stroll down to SEF with an appointment and get a new one yes? I do have lots of Portuguese friends and speak the language but I have doubts that they'd give me citizenship since I was gone for 3 years. I've been visiting there for over 6 years, have a bank account, NIF. Everything! We just had to leave because of work issues. What advice do you kind people have for me?
> 
> Should I try to permanent or maybe after a year go for the EU citizenship? I just have no idea what they will approve me for since we had to leave. Thanks a bunch!


Hi Melzinha, you can apply for the permanent residency, as you have enough time being marriage to him, the requirement it is 3 years, therefore you are eligible to do so. You can apply for you citizenship on CNAI in Portugal, but those thing take time, I would advise you to revew your residency card too in SEF. All the necessary information you can find online. Let me know if you need any help. 

Regards,


----------

